# Schwinn tornado help



## Sal (May 18, 2018)

Hello all, 
I have this single straight bar schwinn. Serial number puts it at 1957 however, I thought the tornado did not come till later on. Maybe the chain guard is not original to the bike? I know the pedals are aftermarket. Not sure about the wheels. They are s7 but thought they would need to be painted? Also it has a bendix 2 speed with the shifter on the hangle bars and looks similar to a brake lever. Never seen that before. Any info and insight into this bike is much appreciated. Tried looking it up online but I know there is a lot of people with knowledge on here. Thank you


----------



## REC (May 18, 2018)

I don't know about the serial number, but the bike looks like a '57 Spitfire with a different chainguard installed. I have a similar bike that was bought as a parted out frame several years ago and I rebuilt it into a bike. The chainguard on it now is of the type yours shows, but has no flat space and no model name. Mine was advertised as a Spitfire, and it was also missing the headbadge - where it may have had that identification in the beginning.  Maybe that had a similar circumstance?
I was looking for the frame as I did not own one of that style and was trying to complete the collection of frame styles in that period. This one filled the bill. The seller stated the fork was no longer with the bike as he had to cut it to get it out of the headtube - the stem was seized in it.
S/N on this one is also '57 - 7D35797

My rebuilt '57 MW Straightbar:


----------



## PCHiggin (May 18, 2018)

Hi,The Tornado frame has 2 lower bars from  the seat tube to the head tube. I think they were new for 1959 as well...... Heres a pic showing the lower bars


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2018)

September 18. 1957 is when the serial was stamped if I'm reading your number correctly. Paint graphics are Tornado and not Spitfires. Very possible that's one of the first Tornados made for the 58 model year. It was a promo model in 58 so maybe it also had an early release at the very end of 1957. I do believe that's a Tornado.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 18, 2018)

original first year  late 1957 for Christmas , changed to the twin bar in 58 , Looks like wheels , bars stem,  pedals & grips  were changed ,, headlight is correct for a " DELUXE TORNADO "  possibly added by dealer or previous owner , seat looks a little large but might be correct .


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> original first year  late 1957 for Christmas , changed to the twin bar in 58 , Looks like wheels , bars stem,  pedals & grips  were changed ,, headlight is correct for a " DELUXE TORNADO "  possibly added by dealer or previous owner , seat looks a little large but might be correct .
> 
> View attachment 809821





First year for the Tornado was 1958 and it was introduced early for Christmas 1957 just like the 50 Phantom, 1954 Balloon Jag and the new 1957 middleweight Jag. Twin bars came on the 1959 Tornado models.


----------



## Sal (May 18, 2018)

Thank you guys for all the great info.


----------

